#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Petrel 2015.5 full

## petrolsoft

Hello friends
i'll post here petrel 2015.5 full with c_ra_ck , i started uploading and here is some finished parts
Let's destroy sellers by our sharing

1)Installer ( 5 parts uploaded from 10 parts total ):.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Petrel 2015.5 full

----------


## khawar_geo

Dear Friend. 

Great effort and kindness. stay blessed. 

Regards

----------


## khawar_geo

I would like to say ... Thank you so much ... my brother. //

----------


## mhabulletin

Thank you so much, looking forward to the other 5 rar files, please upload them.

----------


## dzahui

Thank you-

----------


## johnny0257

Thank you so much my Brother

----------


## ingmoons

thanks could you upload the others parts grate job done friend
 :Smile:

----------


## vanthodc

Thank Petrolsoft,

Great job, we're still looking for the rest of it.

----------


## chibueze

Thanks alot brother

----------


## petrolsoft

Dear friends , here below the other 5 parts of the installer , i started upload the *****es and license

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lino2008

Hi petrolsoft thanks you for this i'll waiting for P***ches and lic***se

----------


## petrolsoft

*****es of the petrel

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

for the license: wait me tomorrow i'll surprize you

----------


## mshokrey

really really can't talk. Thanks a million.


 I see some sellers heart beating so hard  :Witless: See More: Petrel 2015.5 full

----------


## johnny0257

many thanks for the sharing

----------


## chibueze

Thanks alot Petrolsoft. 
Please the Sch......gerHWinfo_1.0 seems to have some issues downloading. please can you resend  the link again

----------


## mohammedadel6

thanks a lot for the patc_hes & installer, awaiting the Lic.

----------


## khawar_geo

Dear Brother, 

Thank you so much..//
Stay blessed. Greetings.

----------


## ivan_aljeburi

Great job brother

Can you upload an explanation on how to apply license. 

Regards

----------


## vgeo

Hello.
Thanks a lot for sharing.
All the best

----------


## abdou2403

*Many thanks Petrolsoft,

Hope the license includes all plugins which are very important for geologist, geophysicist, reservoir, production engineers.

Many thanks again and may GOD bless you*

----------


## maznoony

thank you very much 
you are the best

----------


## doombuggy

Good job petrolsoft..awaiting the lic

----------


## Yangsteven

Thx a million.waiting lic

----------


## yussy

I can't thank you enough. God bless you.

----------


## ingmoons

petrosoft can u share petrel license please

See More: Petrel 2015.5 full

----------


## ingmoons

petrel lic please

----------


## ingmoons

petrel license brother please

----------


## mmg7812006

Thanks alot, lic please

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk

----------


## achdy

still waiting for the license.... :Smile:

----------


## ingmoons

lisence please

----------


## ingmoons

license please

----------


## mmg7812006

Why all this time , the license file size so small  ? 
Can you upload it please?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk

----------


## petrolsoft

just few hours and the license file will be here

----------


## Thanhdcb

> just few hours and the license file will be here



*Today, 01:58 AM*

Many thanks

----------


## mmg7812006

Thanks in advance

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk

----------


## faaah

thanks license please

----------


## Geoadb

Petrolsoft, Thanks for all packages... still waiting for lic in few hours  :Peaceful: 

See More: Petrel 2015.5 full

----------


## choumakenminmaken

Many many thanks for this software. You're a life saviour! Any possibility you can share with us the license? It's almost impossible to run without a license key, but once we have that we can easily ***** the software.

Thanks in advance

----------


## petrolsoft

Dear guys, are you ready for the great Moment. 
The this is petrel 2015.5 License, for the ANY a mac address, 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mmg7812006

> Dear guys, are you ready for the great Moment. 
> The this is petrel 2015.5 License, for the ANY a mac address, 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks alot brother
Good luck

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk

----------


## theupsent

thanks a lot man but it can't activited could you send us the method it seems differ from petrel 2014

----------


## lino2008

Thanks friend for this link
any question this license expire on december 2016?

----------


## ahmadbishry12

thanks a lot, can i get license bro ?

----------


## achdy

> thanks a lot man but it can't activited could you send us the method it seems differ from petrel 2014



same problem here

----------


## khawar_geo

Thank you so much for such kind great help and effort. 
No words to say thanks.

----------


## choumakenminmaken

Yes there seems to be a problem during installation. Could you share with us please how to install the license? Many thanks

----------


## abdou2403

In fact, you give us a demo license (about 2 months).

why a too close expiration date with minimum plugins licenses petrolsoft, :Grumpy: 

thanks even so.

----------


## petrolsoft

expire date is not aproblem , before expire i'll post new license
plugins will come later

----------


## drwho2015

thanks for such a good work

See More: Petrel 2015.5 full

----------


## henrique.mageste

Anyone who has managed to install it can give us a step-by-step how to do it? For some reason I couldn't install it the same way I've done with Petrel 2014.

----------


## mmg7812006

The same steps of 2014  no differences

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk

----------


## henrique.mageste

Well, I would not be able to do it. The steps I have made so far:
- Run PetrelPlatformInstaller.exe and install Petrel;
- Run and install SchlumbergerLicensingTool_2015.1 located in licensing folder;
- Place files Core.Subjects.Project.dll, Core.UI.Subjects.ProjectM.dll, Foundation.Print.dll and Petrel.exe to "Program Files\Schlumberger\Petrel 2015";
- Place file slbsls.exe to "Program Files (x86)\Schlumberger\Schlumberger Licensing\2015.1";
- Change the MAC Address ANY in the Pet_2015.5.lic to yours;
- Run SLBLicensing.exe as administrator;
- Add the license file Pet_2015.5.lic and verify that you got the message: License file added successfully;
- Start the server;
In this last step I have received an error saying: The hostid of this system does not match the hostid specified in the license file. This can occur when the server is very busy and cannot communicate with the dongle.
Invalid license key: The license file may have been tampered with, obtain a new license file or revert back to the original license file received from your vendor.

Am I doing something wrong?

----------


## GEO2000

Sometimes you need to edit environment variable, this when you have installed other software using same port as in this case.

----------


## yussy

I don't think you should change the MAC address in the license file. Just use it like that.

----------


## henrique.mageste

I tried but it says that the address ANY is not valid. Therefore, I had to changed it to mine so I could add the license. The problem happens when I try to start the server, then I get the error above.

----------


## mmg7812006

What you need in license file just replace the word "  this host" by your pc name.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk

----------


## mmg7812006

> What you need in license file just replace the word "  this host" by your pc name.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk





If not work, 
1-Open Schlumberger  licensing as administrator .
2-go to file\advance options\reset and click clear.
Also under settings click on. Remove variable, remove old log files, remove old diagnosis file.

Then click OK to close advance options.


Now restart your PC
Add license file and click start.


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk

----------


## henrique.mageste

When I try to add the license I receive the following message: ERROR: Problem adding license file C:\Program Files (x86)\Schlumberger\Schlumberger Licensing\2015.1\pet_2015.5.lic. Error message: The following mac address: ANY in C:\Program Files (x86)\Schlumberger\Schlumberger Licensing\2015.1\pet_2015.5.lic was not found on the system

I forgot to say that I didn't install the CodeMeter.

----------


## henrique.mageste

Finally I managed to make it work. Here goes what I have done:
- Substitute my MAC Address in the place of ANY to be able do add the license;
- Change back the license file to ANY again;
- Open lmtools.exe;
- Go to Start/Stop/Reread tab;
- Click on Stop server;
- Click Reread License file;
- Click Start Server;
- Open Petrel and the license should be there;

Hope that helps who is having this same problem.

----------


## pauldavid

Dear Petrolsoft & All

First of all any commercial use of software, we share here is a Haram or a sin. Also petrolsoft sharing is something good and I personally appreciate it.


But we waited two weeks ( 4 days for 2kb file) to have 
1-a demo "2 months" license file, despite petrolsoft has given licenses for IP for 5 years
2- number of licenses is 99
3-MAC address is ANY
4-minimum plugins

actually If I were a schlumberger guy who want to MARKET his software I will give "huge licenses valid for small time for any mac in one file!"  BUT I WILL NOT GIVE LICENSES FOR OTHER COMPANIES FOR YEARS.

finally Petrolsoft I hope to be wrong.

----------


## petrolsoft

First , i don't share this to market the software , to use the software for 2 months is better than nothing 
finally if you don't want i can remove completly the links and forget about the softs
i want share the knowledge and all what i have , for your info. some people paid lot of money for them and they give you for freee, is it bad ??


and i said before the license expire i'll provide new licenseSee More: Petrel 2015.5 full

----------


## mshokrey

> First , i don't share this to market the software , to use the software for 2 months is better than nothing 
> finally if you don't want i can remove completly the links and forget about the softs
> i want share the knowledge and all what i have , for your info. some people paid lot of money for them and they give you for freee, is it bad ??
> and i said before the license expire i'll provide new license



I hope you are not disappointed by some negative comments. We really appreciate your sharing and people who demand a lot won't get satisfied by anything. Finally you won't get admired by all people, this is life.
 :Friendly Wink:

----------


## pauldavid

> Also petrolsoft sharing is something good and I personally appreciate it.




when you want to comment mention what's good and what's bad. I thanked petrolsoft and then characterized the license file shared here. But it's obvious that petrolsoft depends on another guy here. AGAIN SHARING IS SOMETHING GOOD AND I PERSONNALLY APPRECIATE IT.

----------


## abdou2403

Hi all,
We highly appreciate petrolsoft share, BILLION OF THANKS TO petrolsoft.

by the way i find today a post of petrel2015.5 in lavteam.org  but cant download.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pauldavid

Actually It is the same files with 7 Dec. license file.

----------


## lino2008

many thanks petrolsoft

----------


## khawar_geo

Dear Great brother and friend. 
Its your utmost effort and precious time for us either it works for two days or two months. it is great gift for us. I must admit, trillions of times thanks. no words. Love you . 

Thank you so much

Greetings.

----------


## petrolsoft

> Hi all,
> We highly appreciate petrolsoft share, BILLION OF THANKS TO petrolsoft.
> 
> by the way i find today a post of petrel2015.5 in lavteam.org  but cant download.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



this is my post

----------


## reseng1981

Any new about plugin license?

----------


## chibueze

Please Petrolsoft do you have IPM v9.0 or v 9.0 you can share? i will be very grateful.
I hope to get your reply.
Thanks.

----------


## wisdomxuhl

Thank you a lot my Brother.

----------


## mj2991

hi guys
 I have been trying to instal to start the petrel program kept getting an error that petrel could not locate license servers. can anyone help ?

----------


## pauldavid

send me your email in PM. I hope I can help you.

See More: Petrel 2015.5 full

----------


## petrolsoft

New License for plugins

----------


## dedefou31000

Hello evertbody, I need some help. During validation process on Schlumberger Licencing tool i have the following error:
RROR: Problem adding license file C:\Program Files (x86)\Schlumberger\Schlumberger Licensing\2015.1\Pet_2015.5.lic. Error message: The following mac address: ANY in C:\Program Files (x86)\Schlumberger\Schlumberger Licensing\2015.1\Pet_2015.5.lic was not found on the system.
I try with my Mac adress and the result is same.
Please i really need to use this software but I need help for the licencing step.

----------


## Khaled8516

Thanks a lot man

----------


## grf93

Hi Petrolsoft, could you share the new license file?

Thanks a lot man.

----------


## petrofars2

Hi dear friends please upload plugins installer for petrel 2015.5

----------


## petrolsoft

Plugins installers

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Thanhdcb

Hi friend,

Plz upload Move Link to Petrel plugin if you have.

Many thanks





> Plugins installers
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...

----------


## Thanhdcb

Direct, quick and easy transfer of data between Move and Petrel*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Utilise the power of the Move suite from Petrel

Move Link for Petrel provides a means for Petrel users to share data with Midland Valleys structural modelling and analysis software suite.
Once data is in Move, it is possible to perform the full range of restoration, validation, balancing and advanced structural modelling workflows.
Features

    Achieve fast, direct transfer of data from Petrel to Move and back again. The Petrel input data tree and model data tree navigation are fully integrated inside Move. Interactively add and remove data objects from the session, even if the connection between Move and Petrel is closed. 



    Provides support for grids, surfaces, point set, triangle mesh, fault sticks, fault and horizon interpretation, fracture sets, 2D/3D seismic data and wells including markers. Automatically detects changes to geometry and attributes and allows these to be saved back to Petrel. 

* Mark of Schlumberger

----------


## aqeel wahbi

> *****es of the petrel
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
> ...



hi dear 
can you reupload this three links

----------


## petrolsoft

plugins continue

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## carlosmoya

Thank you

----------


## abdulghaffar

Thank you man, Could you please provide me petrel Guru plugin with full files (about 2 GB).

See More: Petrel 2015.5 full

----------


## nass_im

????

----------


## dedefou31000

Thank you, very good job.
Have you a new licence file because this license expire the 7 December?

----------


## bratek

Be care when you use use Petrel2015 with limited license time.... because you can not open PEtrel2015 projects in older version ! Just for training only....

----------


## abdou2403

nice to see you again bratek,  :Peaceful:

----------


## MakAttack

Could you please re upload the fi1es p***ch? Also the l really need the Li sense for school projects? IDK why but everyone else is talking in code but i am too!

----------


## Lowstand

Hi, thanks for sharing! The *****es links have are not working, can you uploaded again? Cheers!

----------


## wlxin19

Dear Friend. 
thank you

----------


## Yacine-KERMAL

Thanks a Lot, great job

----------


## dende1

any news on the new licence? its almost december 7th

----------


## Aiwarikiar

Another inquiry here for an extended license. Any update on this? I need it for my thesis...

----------


## uniqueval

Thanks a million for this great gesture. Please any update on the extended lic?

----------


## hmovahed

Licence file for Petrel 2015 expired yesterday* does anybody has new one?



ThanksSee More: Petrel 2015.5 full

----------


## dende1

sadly no... we're all still waiting  :Frown:

----------


## pilot123456789

Licence File please
expired at 7 December 2016  :Frown:

----------


## pilot123456789

unfortunately I have one expired yesterday 7 December
plz help

----------


## Jonathan_lcb

Hi* If I can edit the slbsls file* editing the data (2016 for 2017) ? it would work? 

For I've seen everything depends on this file for referring dates... help us..

----------


## Jonathan_lcb

....

----------


## Aiwarikiar

> ....



Nope. Just changing the date doesn't work at all. There is though a burdensome way to use again the software with the existing license. 
Put simply* you have to disconnect from the network* then change the system date through BIOS say 12/20/15. Then install windows in a second partition* install all drivers manually and proceed with clean petrel installation. This way this clean windows installation fools petrel that the system date is 12/20/15. 

The issue is that when you use your first windows partition the date should be set back to the currrent one* for your proper windows version to run without problems.  You must avoid at all costs to login the second windows partition with the real date* as Petrel will realize that something is going wrong with the date. Therefore* everytime before using the Petrel partition you have to set BIOS date a year back and unplug from network. 

Ideally if you have a second laptop or desktop you can make a fresh installion with a changed BIOS date and use it as a Petrel system.

----------


## coby

roll back the bios date and reinstall windows only work if you never connect to any network nor internet.

----------


## mmg7812006

Any valid license please.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk

----------


## Jonathan_lcb

IranEngSofts* is this guy is a trust men?

----------


## blacksea

My experience confirms that IranEngSofts* can be trusted.

----------


## petrolsoft

welcome back blacksea

----------


## achdy

> welcome back blacksea



so... where i can find the new license?

See More: Petrel 2015.5 full

----------


## emilia

Lol...no license guys* just a joke I guess.

----------


## Alex744

Anybody has extended license for version 2015?

----------


## yeresds

updated licence file???

----------


## y6nb

any extended licence?

----------


## joronikolov

Don't worry friend*
I think already there is no chanse to find a license about 2015.5. Only expired one.
I even cry...

----------


## aows51

there is a solution (actually i didn't try it yet)*
if you could reinstall your windows and set your clock to an old time* then reinstall Petrel.

may be you guys can give us our opinions about this solution* what do you think???

----------


## ingmoons

FYI Friend
send me your mail

----------


## Thanhdcb

> FYI Friend
> send me your mail



My email: Thanhdcb@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## achdy

> FYI Friend
> send me your mail



you have the license?

----------


## petcad

My email is petcad@hotmail.com
Thanks.

----------


## petcad

> FYI Friend
> send me your mail



petcad@hotmail.com
Thanks.

----------


## khawar_geo

Dear Respected friend. 

Thank you in advance. my email is 
smartkhawar@gmail.com



greetingsSee More: Petrel 2015.5 full

----------


## wisdomxuhl

> FYI Friend
> send me your mail



my email: wisdomxuhl@hotmail.com*  thanks.

----------


## nguyen1982

Anyone can install new license yet?

----------


## nass_im

Anyone can install new license yet?

----------


## geozr

We need new lic * please update* Thanks man

----------


## ahmedqau

please share the license of 2015 version and also share the license of plugins Map migration* Near surface modeling* and seismic velocity modeling

----------


## Boot64

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

PM me for the trial solutions.

----------


## petrolsoft

why not post here instead of selling your softs
if you want help post the soft here and *****s
@Boot64

----------


## mohammedadel6

my mail is mohammedadel6@hotmail.com

----------


## pggeology

My email: phuocgiageology@gmail.com
Thanks Sir !

----------


## joseluismondragon

Did anyone get the license?

----------


## Jandos

Dear all*

Does any body have the lic file?

----------


## gonnay

thank you we * all appreciate and we looking for other software 


thank you brother againSee More: Petrel 2015.5 full

----------


## dende1

I found a new license file that is valid till dic 2017
can I post it here? I wont be send it individually to email* is too time consuming

the file is working

----------


## achdy

> I found a new license file that is valid till dic 2017
> can I post it here? I wont be send it individually to email* is too time consuming
> 
> the file is working



yes* please

----------


## iyan fadhlu

yes my brother. would you like to post it here

----------


## dende1

here is the file

----------


## khawar_geo

Thank you so much kind hearted brother. I really appreciate it. 
Greetings

----------


## nass_im

Thank you   :Smile:

----------


## achdy

> here is the file



it work!
thank you very much dende1!

----------


## iyan fadhlu

> here is the file



thanks my friend. did you ***** by yourself?

----------


## lashuel

Thank you so much

----------


## brunoldo

Hello*
                    could someone please help me on how to extend Petrel License for both Petrel 2013 & Petrel 2014 version* they will both expire in Nov 2018 & March 2018 respectfully* thanks for you attention and your feedback.

----------


## Ahmed Geophysics

Hi* petrolsoft. will show me where is the 6th part I just have downloaded 5 parts and I need the 6th to finsh. thanks

----------


## hellow

Can you please tell me how to use the file? Thank you.

See More: Petrel 2015.5 full

----------


## dende1

Install petrel 2015.5 and schlumberger licensing 2015.1
replace original file in petrel and schlumberger licensing with the *****ed ones from this post.
change the MAC adress on yoour computer to macth the one in the lic file
add the lic file to the licensing
start the service and you are done.

----------


## hellow

thank you

----------


## Adidas

i have the installer petrel 2017

----------


## brunoldo

please i need license file for Petrel 2015

----------


## brunoldo

is it possible to extend license expiring date* if yes please could someone help me with and extended license for Petrel 2014* mine will expire in March 2018

----------


## dende1

just the installer or the Cr@ck$ also?

----------


## brunoldo

hi dende1

----------


## brunoldo

I need the ***** please

----------


## brunoldo

I need both please

----------


## achdy

> just the installer or the Cr@ck$ also?



if you have new license for petrel 2014 with date expire more than march 2018 please share with us....

----------


## gatotonto

This is not a good solution* it is necessary to have a license for several years. be careful with your projects* they will not be able to open in an earlier version !!!

----------


## ProfessionalSS

please share petrel2013.x license with plugins. who has?

See More: Petrel 2015.5 full

----------


## Shiny717

Is it possible by any chance to re-upload P*TCH once more - present links are corrupted.

Best Regards

----------


## petrolsoft

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Tancredo

Thank you

----------


## Tancredo

Thank you Petrolsoft

----------


## Kahn360

Hello.

I have a license file as you guys all for petrel 2015.5. But it is going to expire. Anyone have the new license file... if yes then kindly share it. I will be very thankful to for that.

----------


## Shiny717

Dear Petrolsoft

Thank You for the link - but it seems to me that there is no PAT*CH included?
Is it possible to upload PAT*CH?

----------


## joronikolov

Thank you Petrolsoft*

All links are perfect. Only the problem is :  No p.a.t.c.h. and licfile.
If you have one pls. share.

----------


## dirtydoxen

thanks dend1.  Do you happen to have an updated license?

----------


## nass_im

Petrel 2016(expirte lic 08.2017) some have new lic ??


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nass_im

i need IPM ?

----------


## ahmadbishry12

> Petrel 2016(expirte lic 08.2017) some have new lic ??
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




i was download these file* but file is corrupt* can you share again ?

----------


## ToolyMe

Can anyone provide the lic Petrel2014 (after march 2018)* Petrel2015 (after december 2017) or Petrel2016? not for free is acceptable. via PM.

See More: Petrel 2015.5 full

----------


## nass_im

.....x

----------


## pggeology

Hi dende1,

This ******** will be expired in next 2 days, could you share new one, thank you so much for your kind sharing, I really appreciate 
.
Many thanks !

----------


## joronikolov

Heeeeelp!
LIC will expire after two days.
The soft will stop.
Please help who can  :Upset:

----------


## geoghost

Lcence Petrel 2015.5 please

----------


## Apatons

Does anyone got the new license file?

----------


## kazeh@c1oramn.com

Can someone please upload the ***** and a license file for 2015.5?

----------


## Pichu

Hello,

If anyone has a lic for Petrel 2015 I would be really grateful if he can share it.

Thank you in advance.

----------


## tam2

i am always not install this soft ok..

----------


## abdou2403

petrel2015.5 with plugins is posted here with valid license until 2020, didn't check if it is working, please check and feed back.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gatotonto

Petrel 2014 (LIC 2030)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Pichu

License is working fine. There are some issues I had to correct though. In the license file I had to add the port number (1702) and in Schlumberger Licensing Tool I had to add the license file to Local License Server Box (it didn't tell me to do so on the readme file... but it wouldn't work if I didn't do it like that). Apart from, everything OK.

Thank you very much.

----------


## deny

Hi pichu what do u mean with "Local License Server Box" can u share pic for this one???

See More: Petrel 2015.5 full

----------


## Eng. Abd

Compartment between Petrel 2015.5 and Eclipse 2014.1
After installing Petrel 2015.5  the simulator Eclipse 2014.1 was working probably, then some updates installed in my OS Windows 7 that may corrupted Eclipse license. Now I've lost Eclipse license and it dose't work. 
Is there a steps can restore the license for Eclipse? Please, who can help?

----------


## Eng. Abd

Compartment between Petrel 2015.5 and Eclipse 2014.1
After installing Petrel 2015.5  the simulator Eclipse 2014.1 was working probably, then some updates installed in my OS Windows 7 that may corrupted Eclipse license. Now I've lost Eclipse license and it dose't work. 
Is there a steps can restore the license for Eclipse? Please, who can help?

----------


## dasem73

> petrel2015.5 with plugins is posted here with valid license until 2020, didn't check if it is working, please check and feed back.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



i can't enter (or copypaste) archive's password in this codepage! Can you upload archeve with ***k and lic without password. please

----------


## tiotech

Hello Pichu, 

Please help me with the direct link to the Licence file. I cannot navigate through the website because it is in Iranian language. I need the link to the file in English Language.

Please download it and send to me.

Thanks..
 Email - ifiigood@justice.com

----------


## tiotech

Hello Pichu, 

Please help me with the direct link to the Licence file. I cannot navigate through the website because it is in Iranian language. I need the link to the file in English Language.

Please download it and send to me.

Thanks..
 Email - ifiigood@justice.com

----------


## nasta_777

hi, I tried to install petrel 2015 with new license from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] but as I run the software there is a pop-up message "could not connect to license server". Do you know what might be the problem? or am I missing something?

----------


## shadiarsan

hi, see the license when it ends!?
FEATURE Petrel_04335812_MAAB9u2m//aUA slbsls 2017.12 07-*jun-2020* 99 \
when it ends ?

----------


## black_

Hi there everyone,
I am petroleum engineering undergrad. I started looking for this software and came upon this thread.
As said I downloaded from downloadly.ir but after following the instructions on readme file . When I started petrel it gave me a error like " The code execution cannot proceed because Foundation.Primitives.Utility.dll file was not found. Reinstalling the program may fix this problem."
I searched the whole directory and i could not find that file.
Can anyone tell me how to fix that problem.
If any of you kind souls have that file, then can you share it with me.
I will be always in your debt.
Thank You

----------


## rafiq.attar

what is key for download

----------


## rafiq.attar

> Petrel 2016(expirte lic 08.2017) some have new lic ?
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



what is the key ? please

----------


## Dkbestman

Please what is the key

----------


## anhtdht

> Please what is the key



for what? that key had expired. Please go to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] gg translate web into eng, then search petrel, then download. Very very fast server. I love it.

See More: Petrel 2015.5 full

----------


## alvaedison

Dear Petrolsoft

Do you have data tutorial for structural modelling petrel exmouth_australia.pet

thanks

----------


## petrolearn

Hi

petrel 2016.3 installation VIDEO 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I will share in this topic manuall and training and plugins for petrel

----------


## Shimo

I think I'm kinda late. Could anybody upload the P*****es files again. the links up there no longer work. I would appreciate it if anybody uploads them for me or directs me to a link where I can download them from. 

Thank you

----------


## rafiq.attar

what is the key please

----------


## Jonathan_lcb

somebody sells Petrel 2017 with puglins?

Thanks

----------


## tiotech

> Hi
> 
> petrel 2016.3 installation VIDEO 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please PetroLearn,

Do you have Intersect installation so that I can run my model using Petrel-RE Intersect Interface.

I also have issue with my Eclipse 2014 license. The Mac address for Petrel 2015 license is NOT the same for the Eclipse license. So, please how can I join the Petrel and Eclipse Licenses to use the same Mac Address on my PC?

Thanks alot.

Appreciate..

----------


## nasir elahi

Hi, I am unable to load that file still find same error (license expire)

----------


## kazeh@c1oramn.com

> somebody sells Petrel 2017 with puglins?
> 
> Thanks



This, anyone does this? Message me if yes.

----------


## Jonathan_lcb

Someone knows where the petrolsoft (petroexpert82@gmail.com) is? I bought from him a software with annually license and now he disappeared. ;/

----------


## zickfrid

2017,2018.1,2018.2 with or without plugins by pm request

----------


## reseng1981

How to get your Petrel 2018?

----------


## GrEb

Hi All,
I've found *Petrel 2016.3* and uploaded it here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I see that the license is expired:
#

 Petrel 2016.3
#
FEATURE Petrel_FBaseSystem slbsls 2017.08 20-aug-2017

Could anybody share any working license please?See More: Petrel 2015.5 full

----------


## pepe_gri

Could you share only the pill file from petrel 2016.3 ?

----------


## zickfrid

by pm only

----------


## GrEb

> Could you share only the pill file from petrel 2016.3 ?



here you are
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] (there is a flag icon in the right bottom corner to switch to English language)
by the way, does anybody know how thu use a result of Hardware ID generator for licence?

----------


## Pitter

I have Petrel 2018 full working, but exactly don't know how should I set up DFN model for dual porosity simulation. 
Anybody here could help me?

----------


## reseng1981

please share your petrel 2018

----------


## afifov

Hi for some reason cant send you message would you send me how to get the petrel 2018 fully working

----------


## afifov

Hi Pitter i can help you with you DFN simulation im Petrel certified skilled level in exchange could you provide the petrel 2018 ********s i have the installation and thanks

----------


## tiotech

> Compartment between Petrel 2015.5 and Eclipse 2014.1
> After installing Petrel 2015.5  the simulator Eclipse 2014.1 was working probably, then some updates installed in my OS Windows 7 that may corrupted Eclipse license. Now I've lost Eclipse license and it dose't work. 
> Is there a steps can restore the license for Eclipse? Please, who can help?



First Step,
check the HOST ID for both Petrel and Eclipse licenses, are they the same HOST ID?

Second Step,
if the HOST IDs are not the same, you may need a Mac Address changer to change the PC Mac Address to the HOST ID of the license you want to use (Petrel or Eclipse).

Hope this helps you..

----------


## fered

Hello everyone,

Here is the links of latest versions:

Petrel 2018
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Eclipse 2018
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

To Get License and MED find me on this address: tnudefski@gmail.com
cheers

----------


## corex

Hello Guys. Hope everything goes well to all. I have gathered some Petroleum software with educational or full m_e_dicines.
My policy is based on friendly exchange and no commercial purposes. So, I will be glad if I could help you.
contact me: karencorex**gmail.com (Replace ** with at_sign)
The following is my software list:
Petrel 2018.2
Merak Peep 2017.1
Pipesim 2018.1
Vista 2018.004
Omni 2018.1
GeoFrame 2012 SP6
Eclipse 2018.1
GeoX 6.2
Techlog 2018.1
Omega 2017.1
Visage 2018.1
Petromod 2019.1
Olga 2018
Mepo 2016
OFM 2018.1
Kappa Workstation 5.20
Emeraude 5.1
Cyclolog 2019
IP 2018 Update 2019 v4.5.5
Fracpro 2019.1
Stimpro 10.7.18
GeoSoftwareSuite10.0.2
Jason 10
Hampson Russell 10.4.2
IPM11.0
OpenFlow 2018.1
IHS SubPump 2018
IHS Harmony 2016v3
IHS Questor 2018 Q3
GeoProbe 5000.10
Desicion Space Desktop 10.ep4
DecisionSpace Petrophysics 4.03
EDM 5000.14.0
SeisSpace Promax 5000.1.0.4
Drillworks 5000.8.4
EDM 5000.15
EDT 5000.14.0
Nexus VIP 2018
Roxar IRAP RMS 11
Roxar Tempest 2018
Paradigm 2018
PVTsim Nova 4
Sysdrill 11.0
Geolog19.0
CMG 2018
tNavigator 19.1
Geoteric 2018.3
Seisware 10.0.1
Cerberus 12.7
Cydar
Paleoscan 2019
Jewel Suite Geomechanic 2017
pIGI 3.5.1
WellBook_WB70_85
Gohfer 9.1
Wellscan 3.7
NeuraLog 2018
Crystal Ball 11.1
Meyer 2018
Move 2018.1
Globe Claritas 6.10
WellBuilder 5.1
AttributeStudio 8.2
Rokdoc 6.6.1
OpendTect 6.4.4
FracCADE v7.0
Norsar Software Suite 2018
PetroLog 10.7.1.6
FracMan 7.50
Contact me: karencorex**gmail.com

----------


## rrmaron

The download of Petrel 2018 from mega.nz works, but then it asks for a password - does anybody know that one?

----------


## vitlord

Can anyone post license file for Petrel 2015.5

See More: Petrel 2015.5 full

----------


## Pitter

Hi Friends,
The Petrel 2019 is urgently needed.
I want to buy or exchange the M.E.D
pm me: pitterrgonza@gmail.com

----------


## Be_port

The license of Petrel 2015.5 was uploaded? Where is it? Thank you.

----------


## Saikia

i have Petrel 2018.1 for free   :02.47 Tranquillity: 

contact me: r.saikia.2004@gmail.com

----------


## ProfessionalSS

hello
i have petrel2019.1
if you interest, 
my contact: pss_cheap@hotmail.com

----------


## corex

I have Petrel 2015. Just send me an email to : karencorex@gmail.com

----------


## gaconsooner

any extension of License date for Petrel 2015.5 plz ?? Im urgently needing to complete my project
email me gaconsooner87@gmail.com

----------


## initialD

could you share the P2018 med?

thanks.

----------


## lupipd

could anybody send me petrel 2015 license file with expired date above 2020 please,  I really need it. i can't afford to buy the original neither the *****ed one.

----------


## zafer94

ould anybody send me petrel 2015 license file with expired date above 2020 please, sahibindensatilikarac1@gmail.com

----------


## Victor_Ananyev

Hello my friends!

Could someone please send me keys for Petrel 2016.3?

Or other version ?? Everything was expired till 12 of June...

ananyev-v@yandex.ru

----------


## gatotonto

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Petrel free 2017.4

----------


## Tatubola

Hi,
How could I get Petrel 2018, you've mentioned?


Rgs,See More: Petrel 2015.5 full

----------


## ProfessionalSS

hello
petrel2019.1/
petrel2018.1/

email me: pss_cheap@hotmail.com

----------


## corex

Petrel 2021 and 2022 are available now, Only for exchange.
contact me: karencorex@gmail.com

----------


## kobult

Hello, would you please share lic petrel 2015 to me, Thanks

----------

